# Audi news for Lime Rock.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

First, we know who will now replace Biela in the #1 Audi-appearantly at least for Lime Rock, Dindo Capello will partner Pirro(though Audi could possibly have a revolving door for Pirro's partner driver, like AGR has with Montangy).
Also, Audi will run the LMS/Le Mans rear areo package from Lime Rock-unless IMSA decides to equalize LMP1 and LMP2 fuel range(which it seems that IMSA will adopt the ACO's regs in 2009), Audi will need every advantage they can get until the end of the season(speed and pace aren't the problems, but the LMP2 cars do get better mileage, which gives them the advantage in any race under about 4 hours, or unless the Audis are 2-3+seconds a lap faster-IE, Road America or Mosport).
Audi press article here: http://www.planetlemans.com/20...0-tdi/
And has anyone got any idea what Audi will do about a new car for next year, as it seems that the ACO has declared chassis rules stabiliy(aside from a separate but equal or intergrated LMP1 Evo class from 2010 on)?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi news for Lime Rock. (chernaudi)*

Radio Le Mans kept mentioning Audi in GT next year with the R8. I'm not sure how this works though. Audi has traditionally only shot for all-out wins at Le Mans or any place they go and a GT class entrant from the factory doesn't really do that unless simply mixing it up with Corvette and Aston (the latter who plans an LMP1 anyway) is a worthwhile cause. 
As far as I understand GT, and please correct me if I'm wrong.... R8 is not eligible for GT2. Not that it makes sense anyway with Porsche there, but the R8 is AWD and there are no plans for a RWD.
Are there homologation rules regarding a rear-wheel drive production car for GT1? I don't know off hand but I'd be curious.
Also, we know diesels will get some rules against them next year due to the dominance and Peugeot's all-out speed. I hear Pug may go hybrid, but am not sure about Audi. I'd guess, and purely guessing mind you, that they'll build an R10 successor that may or may not be diesel.


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Audi news for Lime Rock. ([email protected])*

I dont believe the GT story honestly liek you said George Audi aims to be at the top at Lemans and right now with rumors of Audi developing electric and hybrid cars in less then 5 years and the advancement of the diesel fuel they are using combined with the Green Challenge that the ALMS has offered make me believe that Audi will continue in this sport and look for technologies they can use of future Audi models.Right now the diesel technology is finally seeing alot of light in Audi models in america and especially in europe and wouldnt make sense for them to go from a top class with alot of technological advancement to a GT class where you cant really experiment as much with what Audi is looking for fuel alternativley.
And please no more Audi F1 rumors...they are not going to F1.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

a LOT of construction has been done at LRP which will slow them up, I'm not sure how the long track LeMans aero will work to any advantage at this short track


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi news for Lime Rock. (Product)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Product* »_I dont believe the GT story honestly liek you said George Audi aims to be at the top at Lemans and right now with rumors of Audi developing electric and hybrid cars in less then 5 years and the advancement of the diesel fuel they are using combined with the Green Challenge that the ALMS has offered make me believe that Audi will continue in this sport and look for technologies they can use of future Audi models.Right now the diesel technology is finally seeing alot of light in Audi models in america and especially in europe and wouldnt make sense for them to go from a top class with alot of technological advancement to a GT class where you cant really experiment as much with what Audi is looking for fuel alternativley.
And please no more Audi F1 rumors...they are not going to F1.

A diesel hybrid would be interesting for sure. FYI, we ran the news piece on F1 because it made circulation, but I thought it was funny that... yet again... the only news was that Stadler was saying they had no intentions. I wonder how many times that can make news.
GT I mention because I don't treat John Hindhaugh's and thus Radio Le Mans' opinion lightly. John's well dialed-in and he knows more folks on the Audi Sport squad than I do albeit I may know more at Audi corporate







. Regardless though, I do know how rumors tend to circulate so I figured I'd question it in here for those of you in the know. I don't know the stipulations on GT1 and homologation, but I am 99% sure Audi can't build an R8 GT2 without building a RWD R8 and that's not going to happen according to anyone I've spoken to.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v* »_a LOT of construction has been done at LRP which will slow them up, I'm not sure how the long track LeMans aero will work to any advantage at this short track

I'm really looking forward to seeing Lime Rock. I got a hot lap around the track once with Allan in an RS4 and I was surprised how crazy it was.... kind of like Sebring with so many types of pavement. Allan said he had to plan strategically as the differing pavements affected his then R8 and now R10 differently in different corners.
http://video.google.com/videos...earch=#


----------

